# Cinderella 99



## puffdatchronic (Jun 5, 2014)

Smell

This stuff did not smell at all growing, I didn't need an air freshener. Dried out the buds smell a bit more, it's still a soft smell but there's a minty, citrus thing going on. Ground up it smells stronger still and fluffs out to the typical citrusy dank. Very nice smell, maybe just too weak 8/10

Taste

I'm never great at tasting cannabis, but there is a bit of a citrus and hashy taste to it. 7/10

Looks

The buds look fantastic imo. Very weird, sativa, foxtailing structure to them, but they are dense. There is a lot of trichs so the bag appeal is good. 9/10

Smokeability

I cured with boveda humidi packs and they are past 2 months cure at this stage. Most of the time they burn in a joint perfectly, though occasionaly they go out. In a bong, you can take pretty good tokes, but definite cough factor. I find bongs get me higher. The thing is aswell, the bud is really dense, 1 bowl just keeps smoking and smoking, getting like 10+ hits per bowl 9/10

High

The high is just full on sativa. There is no sleepiness, sedation or body affect.

Basically the high is a creeper to start with, it can take about 15-20 mins to get into full on stoned territory. While your up there, I would describe the high as extremely relaxing, verging on dopey. Head feels loose on my neck, music and comedy are my activities of choice, but only problem is playing guitar on this stuff you are liable to make mistakes as you constantly get little dopey moments. It lasts a few hours and produces unreal munchies. I would say this would be excellent day weed, though not in public. Out in nature yes, but you can feel this so much in your head , I would assume it would create a mega paranoia factor in public. 9/10


----------



## malicifice (Jun 5, 2014)

Sounds great! Nice job.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jun 5, 2014)

malicifice said:


> Sounds great! Nice job.


Thanks man


----------



## malicifice (Jun 5, 2014)

puffdatchronic said:


> Thanks man


Who was this by?


----------



## Po boy (Jun 5, 2014)

good report. i'm smoking cindy 99 now that was cured for seven months. love it and my wife's favorite. you're right about the smell during the grow. very low and i actually had to brush against it to get the aroma. got two more going at the moment. oh yea, mine came from Female Seeds.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jun 5, 2014)

yeh female seeds


----------



## Zaycor (Jun 7, 2014)

The buds looks great...im thinking of the C99 (female seeds) as my first ever grow in a few months time. Any advice for the first-timer? was thinking to grow 4 plants (DWC & LED) in a tent 80x80x180cm using 'main-lining'. I read they don't bush out much, more of a straight grow with a heavy central cola so my space might be fine I thought. Good luck & hope you grow many more.

Peace


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jun 7, 2014)

no they bush out really good. They stretch a lot so good call on the mainlining. It is a very hungry strain in the first 3 or 4 weeks of flowering, yellowing of fans will happen very quick unless you stay on top of it and maintain good N levels. Later on in flowering I have had issues with leaf death which I am starting to think is from not readjusting the nutrient levels to give less feed in the later stages. Basically a finicky plant that can be hard to gauge, but the low odour and fast finish, plus great high make it worth it. I've done it 4 times, 2 times ultra low odour, other 2 times slight skunky. The lower odour plants are the most potent.


----------



## Zaycor (Jun 7, 2014)

Sounds like you really dig this strain... ive read nothing but good reviews about this sativa & can't wait to get started. Low odor, really nice high, fairly easy, fast finish, shortish etc Were you happy with the yield actually & how long can they grow? I read up to 100cm flower. If I wanted to reach the 100cm at what height would I start flowering? apologies for the 20 questions m8  oh would you recommend it to the 1st timer?


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jun 7, 2014)

Well, I stuck the last one in flower at 6 inches. 2 week veg and it ended up outgrowing my closet, needed to bend it over and tie it up..






It worked out ok as it opened up the plant to more light , and she yielded my best ever 3+ oz. from 250 watts. Though I think that that was down to this time having fully got her dialled in for how hungry she gets during flowering. All previous grows I was scared of burning and ended up underfeeding and getting 2 ish oz. This time I fed her heavy and kept her green most of the way through and she piled on the bud.

So my advice is yes, she is a good strain to grow especially for indoors/ stealth. As she stretches so much I highly advise topping her to keep her approc 100cm
That, and just watch for the yellowing fans in early flower and hit her with a strong feed of N at every watering until she is about 4 weeks in.


----------



## Montanarobert1963 (Jul 2, 2014)

puffdatchronic said:


> View attachment 3171634
> 
> View attachment 3171635
> 
> ...


Been smoking Cinderella 99 all week.....best sativa high in awhile......pretty spacey stuff


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 2, 2014)

My most popular and immediately identifiable strain by flavor alone is Dairy Queen, which if I recall correctly is a Cindy99 descendant.


----------



## THCbreeder (Jul 15, 2014)

You guys make it an easy choice . My next run I'll be doing a sea of green with 20 seeds of c-99 from female seeds . Can't wait


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Jul 25, 2014)

Fantastic, love c99. I want to try "female" seeds unstabilized version. Getting various results, in a fun way. Thanks for the report, say high to Cindy for me


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Jul 25, 2014)

puffdatchronic said:


> no they bush out really good. They stretch a lot so good call on the mainlining. It is a very hungry strain in the first 3 or 4 weeks of flowering, yellowing of fans will happen very quick unless you stay on top of it and maintain good N levels. Later on in flowering I have had issues with leaf death which I am starting to think is from not readjusting the nutrient levels to give less feed in the later stages. Basically a finicky plant that can be hard to gauge, but the low odour and fast finish, plus great high make it worth it. I've done it 4 times, 2 times ultra low odour, other 2 times slight skunky. The lower odour plants are the most potent.


just curious did all the phenos stretch a lot ?


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jul 25, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> just curious did all the phenos stretch a lot ?


 yes.. even the topped ones get to about 3 feet, untopped.. fuggetaboutit


----------



## Po boy (Jul 26, 2014)

puffdatchronic said:


> yes.. even the topped ones get to about 3 feet, untopped.. fuggetaboutit


i think cindy stretches nearly to harvest. every day i'd get home they'd be noticeably taller. after topping they were still 5' tall at harvest. damn fast grower. love cindy


----------



## mike lanza (Jul 28, 2014)

puffdatchronic said:


> View attachment 3171634
> 
> View attachment 3171635
> 
> ...


looks very crystally did u grow this or ? never smoked that strain yet but will when im in denver lol


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Jul 28, 2014)

My c99 strain (female seeds) is supposed to be an 8 week strain....she stretched like crazy for the first 4 weeks of flowering....totally blew by the Power Flower growing next to her.....She got so big I had to tie her down.....


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Jul 28, 2014)

mike lanza said:


> looks very crystally did u grow this or ? never smoked that strain yet but will when im in denver lol


she is super crystally....So much so I don't want to cut some of the leaves off when I trim her, lol.....here's some pics....i'm guessing these were sometime around the 5th week of flowering....


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 28, 2014)

I'll have to get a pack of these, I always hear great things about Female Seeds C99


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Jul 28, 2014)

Looks fantastic, I'm waiting on my c99 seeds. Love that strain! Jack's sister I'm trying "female" seeds c99, they have an un-stable one, so you get different phenos.


----------



## mike lanza (Jul 28, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> My c99 strain (female seeds) is supposed to be an 8 week strain....she stretched like crazy for the first 4 weeks of flowering....totally blew by the Power Flower growing next to her.....She got so big I had to tie her down.....
> 
> View attachment 3215290 View attachment 3215291 View attachment 3215292


wow good grow set up bro no doubt man ....love too get my hands on that def how much in grams u get out of a plant??


----------



## mike lanza (Jul 28, 2014)

where ya from


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Jul 28, 2014)

mike lanza said:


> wow good grow set up bro no doubt man ....love too get my hands on that def how much in grams u get out of a plant??


it's still growin' bro....here's a link to my grow

https://www.rollitup.org/t/c99-power-flower-voyage-ii-of-the-space-cab.833265/


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jul 29, 2014)

mike lanza said:


> looks very crystally did u grow this or ? never smoked that strain yet but will when im in denver lol


 yep sure did.. and they are always very very frosty


----------



## Tranquileyes (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm a week or 2 into veg with mine. Very vigorous growth thus far. Also got 8 beans in a 4 pack which doesn't suck.


----------

